# PANEL DEFERRED



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Well went to panel yesterday and it was deferred till 23rd. The chair wants another ref for my dh. We have 3 references from where we live who have all known dh for 6.5 years. This is not enough. They want one that has known him longer. dh moved the the area just before meeting me from 'south' . The chair said there is a gap in his history. We are so deflated. We thought we were going to be 'expecting' now. We are going away at the weekend for my birthday but I feel like this has spoilt everything.

I dont like birthdays as it reminds me that I am another year older and still dont have children. I thought this one would be better as I would be 'expecting'.

Sorry for the moan but I feel so low. I keep telling myself its only another 2 weeks but it feels like forever.

Sx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Askingangels

So sorry to read the panel are looking for more info.  I know its easier said than done, but try not to feel down about it.  They have to make sure every piece if information is present and I'm a bit surprised the gap hasn't been picked up by now.  Once this piece of information has been collated then I'm sure you will sail through next panel meeting.  

Focus on having a great birthday, there will be massive changes in your lives for you both in the future so enjoy celebrating.  PM me if you would like a chin wag.  

Love
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Really sorry to hear that S... I know it's such a pain to be on a high and then come smack down to earth.  I'm not sure why your SW sent you to panel with this info missing, but I am sure everything will turn out ok when it's sorted.
Very best of luck.
Cxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi AskingAngels
I am so sorry to read your post, it really wasn't fair of your SW to take you to panel with missing info, if she didn't think about it her manager should have.  I know 2 weeks seems a long time at the moment but it will soon be here, focus on having a lovely birthday, things will get sorted.
Love
Ot x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi asking Angels,
I am sorry, I know how deflated you must be. The only advice I can give is just do anything for 2 weeks that will make time go quickly. Next time I am sure it will sail through but I can understand how gutted you feel.
Take care Love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm sorry this has happened hun  but hopefully it will all be sorted out and you will be expecting soon  who knows by next years birthday you could and hopefully will be a mummy and all the waiting will of been worth it

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Askingangels

Thinking of you and DH  (i am only up the road if you want a natter)

hugs

M J
x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

So sorry to hear of your massive let-down.   I agree it is totally unfair that SS took you to panel without the relavant details.

Hope the next fortnight flies by for you and you get your deserved answer at the next one. Just think that this is probably your very last birthday as a non-mum! so celebrate that fact, and don't let the morons in suits get you down!

Lots of love

Ever x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

So sorry to read this like the others have said, all I can do is end you a hug (((()))) & hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you and then you will be expecting!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

S - sorry to hear your news.

Two weeks will soon go by and you will be 'expecting'


----------

